# Burton Cartel vs. C60 for a Skate Banana: Need Advice!



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

well the c60 are a step above the co2's and both are stiff bindings.
i wear the co2's on my custom x and they are made for each other.

the banana is pretty much a fun board so u cant really judge it as a haul ass down the trail kinda board so therefore u dont need a stiff binding.

sell the c60's and put on the cartels...that would be an awesome combo:thumbsup:


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Keep the Cartels and get rid of the C60's if this is an all mountain setup. You won't be buttering or jibbing with the stiffest binding a company makes regardless how expensive.

P.S. I've never riden a Vapor, why'd it suck?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

You want the Cartels on the nanner. Save those C60's for another board.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

Dano said:


> Keep the Cartels and get rid of the C60's if this is an all mountain setup. You won't be buttering or jibbing with the stiffest binding a company makes regardless how expensive.
> 
> P.S. I've never riden a Vapor, why'd it suck?


Thanks 4 the advice so far guys, I'm def leaning towards the Cartels. As for Dano's question about the Burton Vapor, while it is ridiculously light, its SO STIFF that it makes it solid in the pipe for holding an edge and boosting out(and Kevin Pearce uses it in the pipe so its got cred there), but I found it useless for anything else, other than straight-lining a groomer or jump and getting speed. Seriously, I had a 3 year old used Burton Custom before that that was much more versatile and fun.

As for the bindings, if I was to get rid of the C60s, how much do you guys think they might be worth(worn literally 3 times and in solid condition) and if I got rid of both, what would be the best bindings you could think of to throw on the skate banana? I've heard good things about Rome's bindings, but the Cartels are a solid classic, so idk. Any advice appreciated, thanks guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

*OK Guys, I took your advice, keepin the Cartels and I just put the C60s up on eBay in a No Reserve Auction! BTW if anyone is interested in a barely used pair of C60s, check the link, No Reserve so winner get them! Thanks again for the advice guys! :thumbsup: 

AWESOME BURTON C60 Snowboard Bindings MED, NO RESERVE - eBay (item 330387232118 end time Dec-19-09 17:47:04 PST)*


----------

